# Is this gerd symptoms?



## Alana1998 (Aug 31, 2015)

This started on news years eve of this year. I suddenly had this sharp intense pain in my stomach for days, I hurt to breathe or move and I just layed there for a couple days. That went away but it came back a few months later. It was hunger related, a few hours after eating Id get hunger pangs, stomach rumbling, and a nawing bottomless bit feeling in my chest and throat. It lasts a few weeks and leaves and stays gone for a month or so. This happend about 3 times and I just yesterday got it back again. This time its got worse as it has gotten worse eachtime I have it. This time I can eat and no matter how much I eat its still there, normally it gets controlled with food but each time I get it, it responds less and less to eating. I just ate and Im sitting here and my stomach is rumbling and making 101 noises and my chest and throat feel extremely uncomfortable. I literally cant live like this is horrible.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, it could be GERD. please go to a doctor--they can diagnose you. GERD can be controlled with diet and also with medication if necessary. i know--i have it. fortunately i can control mine with diet.

please go to a doc. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Belle Simons (Nov 13, 2014)

It could be GERD or it could be ulcer, you better go to your doctor for diagnosis.


----------

